# Odd one, but I have a question about "humping"



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

My now 5 month old cockapoo is forever mounting and humping his bed pillow. We've actually had to remove the bed because he chewed it to bits but we left the pillow because he sits on it.
This pillow, however, is now the object of Stanley's desire and is forever humping it.
My husband thinks, so long as he has the pillow he won't be humping us or the kids etc...
But I'm wondering if it's a habit we need to break?? Should I allow the humping of the pillow, bare in mind he only ever does it to this one pillow nothing else, or should I stop it in its tracks??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would discourage to be honest so it does not become too much of a habit.


----------



## Evelyn (Jul 30, 2019)

I think it harms nothing and can be ignored. It’s their biological drive, after all, not something inherently bad My dog too had a special pillow. After neutering he stopped humping. Let him have his fun while it lasts.


----------

